# A small "centipede?" in tank



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

I have pair of New River Tincs in a 10 gal. full of plants. Has anyone ever seen a small (approx. 1- 1 1/2") centipede in their tank? It seemed to be tan or light brown in coloration and skinny. I saw lots of legs on it arranged just like a centipede. I have never seen them before in my tank. My tank is about 2+ years old. Ive seen other bugs crawling around but never a centipede. I wasnt fast enough to catch it. I went to grab tools to catch it and it was gone when I got back. Could they hurt my frogs at all?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I believe I read a thread a while back with someone asking the same question. I think prettymuch everybody said that they won't harm your frogs unless they are very large, but I think they said that the centipede might eat the frogs eggs.

Curt.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If it was a centipede, Id be concerned, but chances are its a millipede.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

I have very tiny millipedes outside here in WA. What I saw in my tank looked more like a centipede. It was pretty fast for the size also. That also makes me think centipede. I just have no idea where it could have come from.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I have small reddish-brown bugs about a half inch or so with lots of legs scurrying about in the soil. They are usually under the water dishes. I've had them in my tanks for years. I think they come from the plants I buy. Even though I change the soil and wash all the leaves when I get new plants, these creepy crawlers somehow get into the tanks.
I only see them when I clean and disinfect my tanks and they never seem to bother the frogs.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

a 1.5" centipede can easily kill and consume (at least in part) a full sized cricket.. so I would think Tincs will be safe but I would remove it if you can. any smaller from like a thumbnail would be a food item.


----------

